# Lawn mower forum anyone?



## Trix

I have a issue with my cylinder mower and wondered if there's a good forum you good folk use that has a active mower section.

Thanks


----------



## wayne451

https://www.growfruitandveg.co.uk/grapevine/forum/on-the-plot/garden-diy-tips


----------



## Rakti

Not saying I'll have an answer but what's your issue?

I have (mum's actually) a petrol mower that became more and more difficult to start last year. Took the cylinder head off on Monday. The head was heavily carbonised. Cleaned it and the top of the block up, fitted a new gasket and it started 2nd time (first start this season).


----------



## Caledoniandream

I fixed a few over the years, but this guy is spot on,
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCpqca7L2YYDN-BIHUQ2TfAA


----------



## Trix

I should of been more precise in my initial post..

I have an electric Atco Windsor self propelled cylinder mower which seems to self propel all the time. I've adjusted the cable fully out but when the motor spins the blades it still engages the belt that spins the rear roller (which propels the mower) I thought of taking that belt off but then I'd have to push the bugger around the garden or maybe get a slightly longer belt and take up the adjustment at the cable end. 

I can no longer push the mower when it is off as the rear roller is really stiff.

Any suggestions are most welcome.


----------



## bigbrother

I would say that there would be either a spring broken or something has seized or stuck in a position so it engages your roller permanently, take of the side cover to expose the belts and have a good look around and see if you can figure out how the roller engages when you pull the lever.

Have a look at this site to look at a parts diagram

https://www.magic-parts.co.uk/acatalog/ATCO-Windsor-14S.html


----------



## Trix

bigbrother said:


> I would say that there would be either a spring broken or something has seized or stuck in a position so it engages your roller permanently, take of the side cover to expose the belts and have a good look around and see if you can figure out how the roller engages when you pull the lever.
> 
> Have a look at this site to look at a parts diagram
> 
> https://www.magic-parts.co.uk/acatalog/ATCO-Windsor-14S.html


Thanks BigBrother... I have more or less fixed it now. After changing loads of bits (because they needed them) from Magic-parts whilst changing the belts I replaced the drive belt with a slightly longer one. Seems do have done the trick.

I striped the mower down and couldn't see anything missing or broken re drive and rear roller. Weird one.


----------

